# so glad I found you!



## crisco41 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am so relieved I have found a place to help me through this time. I have had big horses for a long time, have foaled out maybe 5 horses in my life..but they were 18 years ago.

I got a sweet little mini right at Christmas. She is supposedly in foal to a palomino stallion. The previous owner didn't know breeding dates but thought she would go anytime. Supposedly she has had at least 1 foal..but I don't know anything really about her. She is 7 yrs almost 8 yrs old.

So far the only signs I see are a slight soft swelling in front part of her bag.

I have been leaving her out in the paddock during the day and stalling her at night.

I have researched mini births on here, watched the red bag deliveries videos and it has helped but also freaked me out.

I was told she was not vaccinated and my vet said to not vaccinate at this time. I do have tetanus they sold me to give to mom and baby when it is born.

I really like this little mare and am so excited about a baby after all these years. But this is quite scarey to me to and I sure hope you aunties can help me through.

thanks in advance Lori


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome - you sure came to the right place. These "aunties" got me through three live births in 3 weeks last April. Check out some of the other threads to see what photos are the most helpful. Can you feel the foal kick? We usually plan to vaccinate the mare one month before her due date but even knowing the breeding dates that doesn't always work! One mare foaled at 303 days gestation, the day after her one-month-pre-foaling shots, and one last April foaled about 6 weeks after her shots. But I agree, don't give the shots now and start collecting items for a foaling kit. You can always do a search on the main forum or a sub-forum for things such as 'foaling" (I think "kit" won't work because they don't allow 3 letter words).

Good luck!


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 29, 2012)

thankyou so much for the welcome. I scoped you all out by reading many posts and I really liked what I saw.It seems rare to find such a kind bunch on a forum. I know you are just what we need!

we are working on a relationship. She is touchy of her udder and when I first checked her udder i was promptly met with a swift kick to the shin. We have progressed a bit beyond that..she is still touchy but allows me to gently touch now with just a few warnings. we have been going for walks as a bonding and training aid. She will be my lil cart horse someday.

her swelling is very soft and seems to be just mostly in front of the udder.

I am working on the foaling kit. Have the betadine navel soak, a small pair of scissors, towels, the tetanus vaccinations, will get ivemectrin for sure.All my girls are due for a good de worming.

I know nothing about the dad.Only he is supposed to be a pretty palomino from Mississippi. 

Mare is AMHR temporary registered. She is almost 8yrs old, said to have foaled before, I will want to permanently register her but will be close to $100.00 and it will have to wait awhile.Baby will not be registerable. 

Misty is 32 3/4 inches measured to first hair on mane. She is an adorable little thing.

I have had horses close to 30 years now. They are the air I breathe.I have foaled out a few mares..but close to 18 years ago.My first baby in forever! I have had foal fever for about...well 18 years:>)

I have 4 big girls. Ebby spotted saddle/racking 13 yr old. Angel 14 yr old spotted saddle mare. Lou 9 yr old spotted saddle ( my girl:>)) and dottie a grade QH palomino auction mare that is 7 yrs old.

I have always said when I am too old for the big girls I will have a mini..as I can not imagine life with out a horse. I am able to still enjoy the big girls but love the minis too. Best of both worlds.

I am 55 yrs old, raising 4 very excited about a foal grand kids. I also have a cat (stray) 2 gineas and a several dogs.

I will be happy to get photos.I will appreciate all of your help in this endeavor. thanks so much Lori

I can not figure out how to get single spacing..sorry for the double spacing


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Wales UK.. Im sure you will find all the help..support and information you need right here in this crazy world of mini madness 




 ...what a pretty girl she is and Im looking forward to following her progress and seeing her new baby when it makes its sneaky way into the world..I wouldnt worry too much its a time to relish and savour as it will soon be over (easier said than done i know )..Im sure she will be just fine but dont forget to keep us well informed with lots of pictures of her progress..how exciting another baby on the way


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 29, 2012)

I tried to do some research on her..but don't really know my way around. So thank you!her name is NMR Sandy's stormy mist

dad is fluhr's silver twister(grey)

hemlock brooks silver and cody's silver mist(grey) grandparents on sires side that go back to komokos silver cody and fluhr's painted lady

dam is copeland's little marty(palomino white)

grand sire

copeland's red j jay

gr dam twin pines jackie

got pictures of belly but could not get udder shots


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 29, 2012)

1)grandaughter in middle on 15 yr old angel spotted saddle mare..never rode before but took 3rd youth gaited overall. Very proud g ma

next 2 )desirae and angel and 3rd)..destanie and desirae on angel. 4and 8) Dottie 7 yr old auction grade QH sweeeet girl #7 with my granddaughter danielle 5 and 6 ) lou 9 yr old spotted saddle,,my riding girl 7) ebony spotted saddle/racking mare 13 yrs old picture was at 3yrs and picture 9) is my hubby on a rare ride on ebby last summer.

and you already have met misty. So here is my equine crew that I love dearly


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi and a huge welcome to the Nutty Nursery - great to have you and Misty join us. That's a great family you have there - many thanks for the pictures.





Looking forward to more pictures of your very pretty Misty asap, and dont forget to keep the questions coming - as has been said, we just want to help these wonderful little mini mares get their babies safely on the ground!


----------



## jessj (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!!!



You have definitely come to the right place...the ladies here are wonderful with advice! Misty is such a cutie



Her color looks like my silver dapple filly Pippa (thats her in my pic). Sorry if you said and I missed it, but where are you from? Can't wait to watch with you for your foal! ~jess


----------



## lexischase (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome Lori! We are more than happy to have you join us! Feel free to ask tons of questions, they are all worth asking and there is almost always someone on here who can help answer





By the way what is your new minis name? She is adorable! I cannot wait for her foal to arrive


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am just calling her Misty. Thanks for the welcome all, it means a lot to me to have some folks who know their stuff to be here with us. I just wish I had some idea of her breeding dates. My vet doesn't offer after hours service..so I hate that.

I wonder about selenium. We are in a selenium deficient area..wonder if I need to do something? Also wondering about fescue. I do not know if the hay I have has fescue or not. Do not know if she was on fescue before or not. Could I put her on a complete feed to be sure she doesn't get any fescue? I will start searching for fescue free hay also.

what do you advise for feed? I have been giving her small amount of a locally produced fed. I know it is well balanced for this area..includes selenium. I do not know what they had her on. Know when I first got her and put the mineal block in she acted ravenish for it.

There are many things to wory about especially when you get one already bred. I will be so glad when i t is done. I could wait forever if I just knew everything was going to be okay

I am 45 miles north northeast of Nashvill TN. It hs been raining and slushing for 4 days now and everything pretty much is a muddy mess. I am glad her stall and corral except for the entryway is at least not mud.will get the belly and private parts shots posted soon..will try for bag shots again. That is quite the feat trying to get. comical. thanks again lori


----------



## countrymini (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Lori

You have a very lovely bunch, and I know I shouldn't have favourites but Dottie looks adorable! Welcome to the nursery!!

Hayley


----------



## kehranc (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Lori, I Joined this site at the beginning of December and all of these lovely ladies have been my saviour. I have never foaled beofre and it is very scary when you start to look into everything but I feel alot more confident now with the help of all the aunties. MOlly is keeping everyone on their toes and constantly guessing but she is looking really well so we will just wait and see..I look forward to watching your cute little mini, welcome again


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 30, 2012)

hayley Dottie is a sweetheart. I went to several auctions looking for an Appy. None I liked so went home empty.The last auction I did a walk thru..didnt see any apps and decided to not bid and just watch em go thru. I am not sure how I got Dottie. I liked her and got carried away with the bidding. I hadn't even seen her up close. I know very stoopid, i ought to know better. well I got her and named her Miss'd dot cuz i went for an app which I had wanted for 15 yrs...and came home with a palomino.

Lucky for me she is an angel. A bit lazy which works out well for me as I have a granddaughter that was very afraid of riding. She has been a good match. God does watchout for fools...

Kehranc...I am so thankful I found everyone. I am really nervous about this one. I don't remeber being so nervous when I foaled out a few big horses years ago. Perhaps I was just to dumb to think about all the dangers.

so if I can not find fescue free hay are you saying it is ok to buy the bagged alfalfa cubes? I will look into those other feeds also . Thanks for the advice!


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am hoping for a hemlocks brooks silver legend look alike. What a beauty.. Thank you for the pedigree information. That is just so fun. Tried to print it out..but of course printer is being a putz.

I wonder what we will end up with? All I can find out is dad was a small palomino.. It would be so nice to know more about him.They don't even know his name as she has had several homes and was bought bred by the folks I got her from. Hoping for a filly, but a healthy foal of any color or sex will be much loved.

Anyone venture to guess what our foal will be? I see some spots in the background..that would be awsome too.

I do have her temp papers..they are stamped duplicate. I will want to register her..just can't do it so soon after Christmas. Buying santa presents for 4 grands..and buying a mini well..I spent it all!

thanks again for the pedigree info. I appreciate it, Lori


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone else notice how many of the colors are incorrect on that Pedigree? I think Hemlock Brooks Silver Legend was a silver black (silver dapple) not dapple gray. And it looks like a silver day labeled chestnut, and you can't get gray from 2 chestnuts. So be careful trying to figure out what colors are possible for the foal! Testing your own mare might help. Palomino is easy: ee (red) plus one cream gene, but it CAN hide silver or agouti (which you need for bay or buckskin). So unless you know what the palomino might be hiding, you could end up with just about anything!

ETA: and 2 red roans (ee) can't produce a black-based blue roan.


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bummer about the confusing colors..I know in another forum a lady who has bred for along time says Grey is not even a color. I am assuming that all those greys are in fact silvers. Is silver a color?She feels my girl has a very good chance of being homozygous for silver. But that doesn't really mean anything since we don't know what genes the male has right? All it would mean is that she would throw a silver gene into the pot.... which I don't think tells me anything other then Baby would have at least 1 silver gene. Isn't a palomino just a dilute sorrel? From what I am understanding if we get that sorrel color then the silver dilute will not act on it and I will have a sorrel? Not sure I got this correct,

I know grey horses can be born dark and then grey over the years,into almost white. Is a silver then born the silver color and stays that color?

like I said UGH:>)

how does the spotting gene work.? What do you think are the odds of a pinto?

make shifted some equipment to do some long driving down the road today> She is either VERY smart or this aint her first time.doing this. I haven't a bit small enough so just hooked up long ropes to her halter. it went well!

I'll get hubby to upload the pictures I took today of her. I cannot figure out how to do it on this computer.


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 30, 2012)

these are the pictures I got of Misty yesterday and today. Doesn't look like much of anything happening any time soon to me. What do you all think?


----------



## chandab (Dec 30, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I just wish the Registries did some kind of "prelimiary" screening when registering colors. Then, we would have a more adequate picture of what the colors might be. I've known people who have sent in the correct colors from testing, and have the registries change the colors to what they "accepted". What a mess!


You ain't just whistling Dixie with that... I registered my babies this year, they got 2 out of 3 right. Junior, silver black (silver dapple), no problem. Monte, black dun (grullo), no problem. Manny, smokey silver black, they listed him as chestnut; huge problem, he can't be chestnut out of a cremello mare. I would have been satisfied with silver black or silver buckskin; but Chestnut?



When I spoke with the registry, they said they go by what color they look in the pictures.



Oh, and they didn't like my chosen prefix, but someone in the office (I think maybe Zona) said it was ok. My prefix is "He11 Coulee". [Gotta change those Ls to 1s, as the board's PC police will change it to heck. Can't write my address here either, same reason.]


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 30, 2012)

forgot the backside


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum ...as others have said your in the right place these aunties are the best and a blessing for all of us. Your mare is very pretty


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 31, 2012)

Great pics - thanks! With all that hair it's a bit difficult to tell, but her tummy certainly looks pregnant. From the look of her teats I would say that she has had a foal/s before???? She's a pretty girl, nicely made and looking good, so my advice would be to just keep an eye on her udder and look for any changes that will give you an idea of her progress.


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am not positive but I think I saw movement along the right side of her belly today. I wanted to feel but She seems a bit cranky so I only watched. Could have been breathing and wishful thinking.

anna I was told she has foaled before. I know nothing about how it went.Thanks for the welcome Lori. I am glad I happened upon everyone here.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 31, 2012)

You prob did see a movment if you think you did



..how exciting i used to sit and stare at my mares belly for ages waiting to see some kicks from within..never fails to amaze me a new life..i cant wait to see her baby its going to be very cute


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 31, 2012)

misty is very cranky today doesn't really want to be bugged. Quite a bit of ear pinning at me today. I brushed out her tail and noticed it is very relaxed. I can pull side to side and up with out much resistance at all. Is this a sign or could it just be that she is not clamping her tail because she is trusting me more?

I got alfalfa timothy cubes today..I just didnt feel comfortable with straight alfalfa. It goes against everything in my past horse experience. Do you think this will be okay?. Also going to call the guy I got the hay from to see if her hay has fescue in it as I would like to keep giving her a little bit of hay.. got omalene 300 and ivemectrin wormer. Now I am BROKE, but have food for her for a little while.

I could not remeber the name of the mineral I was told to get. I hope with what she hasnow she will be ok. I do have 3 old selenium shots i had on hand whenI raised goats. They are probably 3 years old but guess if I needed them it would bebetter thennothing.

Anyway thats our update today.The kids thought she looked more belly under today then to the sides. Hard to tell with all that hair.


----------



## chandab (Dec 31, 2012)

My personal choice would have been the timothy/alfalfa cubes (I was going to mention them, but didn't get around to it, sorry), so they should be just fine.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, welcome from a fellow "still kinda new at this foaling stuff". One experience with one mini, same mare. I love silver dapple. She looks like she is going to shed out to a very eye popping dappling in spring!


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

> Anyway thats our update today.The kids thought she looked more belly under today then to the sides. Hard to tell with all that hair.


lol...My other minis get furry, but my little silver dapple filly looks like a YAK in the winter! I need to post you a pic of her in winter coat and then in summer coat. It is amazing what you find under all that thick brown stuff when you shave them down in the spring!


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 1, 2013)

I sure would love a picture of yours. Her papers say silver dapple but you would never know with her winter woolies.When I shaved her face and lightly shaved the burs out of he rlegs and belly...I could see dapples. Was very happy.Wish spring would get here..I am excited to see how she looks not in foal and with a slick coat.

I have a question on feeding.

I have no idea what she weighs , she is 32 3/4 inches , and how to switch her to alfalfa/timothy cubes and omalene. She seems a bit chibby to me already.How much do you think I should give?Tand do I soak the cubes?

This morning I gave her like 10 cubes and maybe 2 cups of omalene..when I soaked it it looked like a lot so only gave her half.of it and will give the second part at her night time feeding. She still has her hay for now.

Also I have used beat pulp shreds soaked for my other horse sin the past. good or bad to add to hers? Thanks


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

The first two pics are Pippa last november/december and the last one is her in the spring. Horrible pic of her (i was also hugely pregnant so her feet never did get finished clipping..lol) but it shows her color well! I think you are going to be VERY please with Misty in the spring!


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 1, 2013)

pippa is gorgeous! Love the long legs.And of course her color. My nicname for Misty is stubby. I know minaitures are sposed to be elegant..well ummm Misty looks like a stubby:>) Love her anyway. Just hope the foal has some legs LOLOL


----------



## jessj (Jan 1, 2013)

lol...the winter coat can be decieving there too! Right now she looks like a short fat pony with thick legs...until I stick my hands into her coat. Im sure Misty will shed off into an elegant little lady!


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 2, 2013)

Misty is very loving today. Coming when I call her name and doing some of her snuggles I love so much.

Her privates do not look relaxed and is pink. her tail is not relaxed today.

The back of her udder does seem to be getting that soft, squishy, spongy feeling that the front has had for awhile now. Other then that..not a thing happening.


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 2, 2013)

Glad she is doing perfectly...



So whens our baby gonna get here? Any guesses? come on help a newbie out.

We have been doing our long line walks every couple of days. smart girl! are ALL mini's so smart?

Trying to gradually change her over to the cubes and omalene, Nervous that I may screw up and founder her, never had a mini to feed before. Keep reminding myself cups not pounds!


----------



## chandab (Jan 2, 2013)

crisco41 said:


> Glad she is doing perfectly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, its still pounds, but its 5-7 pounds rather than 15-20# (<2# grain vs 3-5+#, although, I never fed my saddle hroses much grain, they were purely pleasure horses and got what they needed from their hay and pasture). A mini meal is still sometimes hard for me to wrap my head around; I had saddle horses for almost 20 years before getting my first mini.

I've found my minis to be very smart, sometimes too smart. I have one mare (well at least one) that is very good with opening gates and latches, so everything is chained around here.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jan 3, 2013)

Pippa is gorgeous! Colored just like my Lily, spring silver dapple, summer black with flaxen mane and tail, winter the same chocolatey with blonde dapples! I have been so busy I still don't have all my pics loaded on this 'puter, and my other software disc won't load, so I will have to find time to put on the picture back up disc's.

I use a kitchen scale $30 and it works outstanding, has for 4 years. I estimated Missy's weight at a normal 248 and she is 33 inches dead on. I use the easy formula developed by the Kentucky Research Dept. and then once had a chance to weigh her on a scale and the formula was only off 3 pounds. So since she burns up a lot of energy, is a slow picky eater, she always got 2% or a little more of her weight so she gets 5 pounds of total daily feed including hay, supplements, cubes, etc. While pregnant she was a hard case with bouts of laminitis, so we had to be careful, tested hay, took out all feed except 24 hour soaked Timothy hay and worked her up to the diet my vet developed with a researcher (long story) but she is now on as much alfalfa, Timothy cubes soaked, beet pulp soaked, and her LMF supplement 1/3 cup, Omegashine, probiotic because she tends to lose her appetite while pregnant ( ? finicky mama). We are also in the middle of an unusual cold spell highs of around 8 and lows of -17. All are blanketed now because they can't eat enough in this cold to keep up the weight. Jewel is my littlest, 30.50 and a chow hound. She gets 1.5% of her weight except for now with the cold or she will look as wide as she is long, I really have to watch her. Now is not a problem so she eats alfalfa with her mom because it is so cold. She and the others also get all the grass hay they can eat now. During summer I have to muzzle her frequently or she will eat any and everything in sight.

That gives you some examples of how I take care. In my avatar Missy is about 4 weeks from foaling I think, so you can see she never puts on much weight.


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 3, 2013)

well heres pictures from today. So hard to get the milk fountain shots. nipples still small pointing in and some soften all the way around on udder. Thought maybe the private parts picture looks a lil more relaxed but really I can't tell in person.Even the examples online I have seen,,I have a hard time recognising relaxation in the private parts.

This sweet girt follows me around her corral. is lettingme touch her everywhere now. Just so cute!


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally got a few shots of her udder. Can any one respond?









Do you see any changes from previous pictures? Thanks lori


----------



## happy appy (Jan 5, 2013)

What is her due date again?


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have no breeding dates or due dates:>(. I got her a few days before Christmas.


----------



## JAX (Jan 5, 2013)

Doesnt really look to to doing much changing yet to me. She still needs to fill out her milk jugs unless she is a maiden and then you just never know. Honestly her belly pictures I am having a hard time "seeing" due to her heavy coat. But if you think that she is close to due then I woud not chance trying to body clip especially this time of year. She is a cutie and I LOVE her dapples and cannot wait to see them better when she sheds or is clipped up. Sorry I was not much help to you.


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 5, 2013)

ty Jax.

maybe when I post pictures next week we will see some change. her udder continues to grow..just soft though and mostly in front but now around and in back a bit. Nipples not quite so tightly inward. I tried very hard to feel the baby move today..and nothing. Wish i would feel it. It would make me feel so much better.

will take pictures next weekend..maybe then we will see a change


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 6, 2013)

i do see some udder filling but she has some way to go id say..but you never can tell..shes a pretty girl and its great that youv built her confidence in you..the baby will show when its ready.. id say enjoy the quality time together before shes otherwise occupied






here is a picture of my mares udder the day she foaled


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks all

as per your picture Lindi loo I think it is safe to say we have a ways to go. I will enjoy our alone time, never thought about that, Bonding will be harder with a baby around.

also Diane None of the other signs you have mentioned are around. Her vulva is pink and no flaccidity at tail head.

Maybe she won't go till March or so..would be a little nicer weather here so that would be good.

It'll get here when it gets here. If I have waited 17 years for a foal whats a little more time? UGH


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 6, 2013)

has to be said my girl is a chunk and your girl may never look like a cow off to the dairy lol..its an exciting time and deff a time to be enjoyed..its a great future ref too for any future foals taking photos...as we know all to well every mare is diff..im sure the new baby will be well worth waiting 17 years for



its going to be one gorgeous bundle of joy


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2013)

cant wait to see those new pictures of her belly all clipped and her udder


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 10, 2013)

. Hi LL. good to see you again:>)

i was not going to put up more pictures as it hasn't been a week. But since I shaved her belly and udder I decided to go ahead and get some for reference.

please excuse the mud..It is PITIFUL here. Under all that fur I have discovered she is really kind of a petite lil thing. I can see a pretty big difference in the amount of swelling in her udder.

so here for your pregnancy determination is Misty. AGAIN lol


----------



## jessj (Jan 10, 2013)

oooo....lots of dappling!


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 10, 2013)

i know! love it..next mini will be a silver dapple too. or maybe this baby, if it is a baby will be silver dapple..that'd be awsome! I went and viewed the fist udder shots in this thread...anyone else see a big change??


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 10, 2013)

first udder shot taken maybe 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 10, 2013)

she's beautiful, silver dapples are my favorites. My grandson shows his gelding with prided when he's clipped and all dappley. Check out mine in my gallery/candid shots on my web-site. www.riverroseminiatures.com


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 10, 2013)

oh how i would love to have peas and barbie.SOOO pretty. Alas I am broke. beautiful horses though


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, Lindi-loo, that is the view I got when disgusted after 11 weeks of exhausting first time me stopped at the gate, I don't know why, stomped back to Missymama, lifted her tail and there was the view! It wasn't her fault. We just didn't know the exact date she was bred. Her bag was not there 4 hours earlier, lesson learned.

My edit didn't show, just wanted to say that Missy never showed any of the signs of impending foaling, nothing, nada. I had a list from this site and looked in earnest every day lol.

Crisco41 she is colored exactly like Lily!


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 10, 2013)

castle rock..so does that mean you think she is bred? previous owners said that she had started the front swelling 2 weeks before I got her. I got her dec 20th. Only the front was swollen then. The rest started swelling about a week after I got her. Does this help at all in determining what stage of pregnancy she may be at? and do you all think she even is? All that hair made her look a lot bigger then she was under it. And she does have a lot of mud on her udder. My apologies thanks Lori


----------



## kehranc (Jan 11, 2013)

She definitely looks like she has somethng happening in there and if its as cute as mumma , and I am sure it will be you will be one happy lady ...xx


----------



## kehranc (Jan 11, 2013)

I would say yes too she definitelt has a shapely belly ...lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh WOW



:yeah ...She looks fab under all that hair..never expected to see anything that obvious..beautiful dapples how lucky are you ..you must be even more excited now youv seen her colouring and her big belly..shes just gorgeous..keep watching for those lil hooves waving to you from inside


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 15, 2013)

*no change with Misty*, I did finally find some fescue free hay (bermuda) and scheduled an appt with our vet for friday. Not sure if she will palpate, ultra sound or just examine. will let you know what she says.


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 17, 2013)

praying vet will confirm we will be having a baby. I will be soooo dissapointed if I have to wait another 17 yrs. Misty remains unchanged. She is very frisky and naughty with the change of weather. Tried line driving her and she wanted to buck and snort. We ended up doing some lunging. BAd frisky miini mare.


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 18, 2013)

vet palpated....said she has done over 500 minis...and there is no baby. I am so dissapointed. I jusy finished the babies foal blanket today. Sigh I cannot go another 17 yrs with out a foal..i can ot i can ot i can not

ya'll keep your eyes open for me.I must have a baby


----------



## countrymini (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your news



Is there anychance the baby might've been out of reach?


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am new to this. But she is the best vet around with 20 yrs experience. She said she found it all (ovaries etc and there is no baby) I am surprised. I went in to find out when Misty was due more or less..never thought she would not be in foal.

Anyone know of a rescue baby? rescue mare in foal? the folks I got her from feel terrible. They bought her as bred also. I am not upset withthem. They seem to be a nice family and genuinely feel badly/. They are going to a sale in march and looking for a reg stud. They said they would breed Misty for free. Guess it will depend on if they find one and what they bring home...Not sure I am willing to wait. I have my foaling kit all ready, been watching all the videos, found fescue free hay, started her on mare and foal feed, finsihed the foals warm up blanket, got the straw, been checking her everyday...and now no foal. I was so excited, and so were my grand kids. I do not think i am going to wait.


----------



## chandab (Jan 18, 2013)

Do you wanna throw a little more money at the mare vet said was open, you can always try a Wee Foal 120, just in case vet missed it? Something to think about.


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 18, 2013)

chanda

..I am not against spending the money for the wee foal..I just don't think the vet could be mistaken. How often does a good vet miss a foal with a good palpation? I specifically sheduled with her because I know she is the best around. I know errors can be made.even with a good vet .but does anyone know what the chances of not feeling a foal during the latter trimester?

 Supposedly the stud was removed in the beginning of summer. But we really dont know for sure. Which means the least she could be(tentatively) would be around 7 months.

I am decreasing her food..as if she is not bred she doesn't need all the extras. If her udder continues to grow then I will know she is not just fat! Not goona hold my breath that this was a midiagnosis though. i just can't see how my vet could be wrong.


----------



## chandab (Jan 18, 2013)

That far along probably not that likely the vet missed a pregnancy by palpation, I don't know if a foal can be far enough over the pelvic rim to be completely unreachable. [There are no vets around here willing to palpate a mini.] It was just a thought, since you were hoping she was.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 19, 2013)

Ohh No 




 so dissapointing for you ..at least now you know that there isnt a foal and can move on to the next plan of action..you obviously want a foal badly so keep looking..one will come your way 



 .. but i woud be looking for a another mare as company (good excuse) in foal..i wish you were closer to me there are so many looking for homes here atm going for peanuts most for free..you will find your dream.. you have to keep searching..its not the end.. just a new begining..good luck


----------



## kehranc (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Chrisco,, that is soooo sad . As you know Molly recently lost her foal and I did everything and was soooo excited and then my little filly was gone



..... I still have my Molly and I am greatful but there is a sadness that will never leave, so I know your pain...I hope you find another pregnant mare that needs saving and loving as you sound like a wonderful mummy...xx.. good luck and we hope its a better result and to the sceptics.... yeah I would wanna do a wee test too just to be sure ...lol... but yes the vet is probably right


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 1, 2013)

I will be starting new posts for the aunties..as I THINK I am expecting 2 foals:>))

I was thinking to put them separate to keep it easier to keep straight. DO you think that would be best?

Lord help me..I went shopping today.....................................


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 1, 2013)

Did you get two new mares?


----------



## crisco41 (Feb 1, 2013)

well really 3 and a filly. And yes I am done.

Jewel will be coming home after her ultra sound

and today I went and looked at a little mare herd of minis. I got a 7 yr old amha dunalino and her blue eyed cremello filly.

and an amhr pinto mare 9 yrs that is looking bred to me. Seller said she has seen the baby move..course I HAVE heard that before. These horses were rescued by the lady. They are not the quality of jewel..at least the bred mare isn't, but she is cute and they needed a home. I was thrilled to get them

So yes............you could say that


----------



## chandab (Feb 1, 2013)

I think keeping it all in one thread helps, then all your horses are together. Just have to remember to call the horses by name (and pictures) to help keep them straight. Speaking of which, can't wait to see your new herd. [And, I saw your post on the main forum, I like your logic... 1 full size = 5 minis. Hubby said 4 minis at one time; but since I own larger minis, I usually say 3. But, stick to your 5.



]


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 2, 2013)

WOW!! This is all very exciting!! Now we require names and pictures so we can get to know all your new babies.





Congratulations!!


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Feb 2, 2013)

Tell more .........what sizes are they .......and what was daddy's of the two baby's.

I can't believe you got five wow I love it.



I only have one. Maybe when kids leave home I can get another,

Will have to see what hubby says. Till than my little girl gets all the love and kisses.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Lori, I have just read through your thread and I was so surprised to read how your only mare has just become a member of a herd



That is just so typical of these minis. We all started out with just one so start being really nice to hubby cos you may well have 20 soon.





I wish you all the best and am praying for the safe arrival of your foals.

Renee


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your new girls! Looking forward to seeing them. I like that logic about 5 minis = 1 full size; I will have to try that on my hubby!


----------

